

The Star Wars Kid Is Back and He’s Going to Be a Lawyer - pclark
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/03/the-star-wars-kid-is-back-and-hes-going-to-be-a-lawyer/

======
Freebytes
A quote from Star Wars Episode 3 by Darth Vader: "NOOOOOOOOOO!"

Seriously, though, "going to be" is something someone says that has no meaning
until it is actually done. I am going to be remember for thousands of years to
come, after all. Nonetheless, the situation with the Star Wars Kid videos has
potentially given him experience in the field, but there is no telling whether
the video fiasco had such an impact on him or if he would have chosen that
career regardless.

